# Syncing books not purchased via Amazon.com?



## Jnassise (Mar 22, 2010)

Is it possible to sync books between my Kindle and the various Kindle apps (specifically Kindle for Android) when they haven't been purchased in the Kindle store?  (For instance, I want to transfer a pdf from my computer to my Kindle and then be able to sync it on my Android)

Thanks


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Sorry, it can't be done. Only Amazon purchases can be synched across the various platforms. (At least at this time, and I have heard no rumors of a change.)


----------



## Jnassise (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks.  Appreciate the confirmation.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

There is a way to sync non Amazon books, using Calibre. However, I don't think you can do it with .pdfs. This thread tells you what to do - you may need to read the whole thread to get all the info you need:-

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,68023.0.html


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Lenjeakel is correct. Calibre can produce a mobi file that can be synced between devices. I've done this. It will _only_ work on mobi files, though.

Mike


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I have done it also.  I can sync non Amazon purchased books between Kindle, iPhond 4 and iPad 2.


----------

